# bully sticks



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

i give my 6 month old mali pup bully sticks once and awhile when she;s loose in the house, to keep her busy and out of trouble,,,just wondering if they were good or bad for the dogs,,,she only eats raw too


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> i give my 6 month old mali pup bully sticks once and awhile when she;s loose in the house, to keep her busy and out of trouble,,,just wondering if they were good or bad for the dogs,,,she only eats raw too


 
I have heard of some intestional blockage issues from these.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What's a bully stick ?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What's a bully stick ?


Cured bull penis.


I don't think it'll be a prob to give your pup one of those once in awhile... They are comparitively more digestable than those rawhide counter parts, from what ive heard. I give my dog one of those once in a while... when I can afford them.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought three, 3ft long ones from the AKC show I went to this weekend, for $25. I'm going to cut them up with a hacksaw and give them to the dogs in smaller pieces.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I bought three, 3ft long ones from the AKC show I went to this weekend, for $25. I'm going to cut them up with a hacksaw and give them to the dogs in smaller pieces.


A bulls penis is not 3 ft long, cmon LOL.

Unless you measure from the asshole


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> A bulls penis is not 3 ft long, cmon LOL.
> 
> Unless you measure from the asshole


LOL!!!!

I give my pup Merrick Flossies Dog Treats. They say its made out of Beef Tendon...are these okay to give digestive wise?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to give bully sticks to my dogs. One day one of them threw up about a four-inch piece of one, and I hadn't given them a bully stick in a couple of days. That scared me, so from then on I attached a pair of vice grips to one end of the bully stick for that dog. Kinda clunked around as he worked on it, but he couldn't swallow the end.

Laura


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I give them only when I can supervise because they are a choking hazard. I will keep them in the big freezer so they last longer. Once they are about 5" long, I take it away. my neighbor dog is tiny, he gets the remainder. I only get them on rare occasions because of cost


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's been treated with heat...it's shit for a dog.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> A bulls penis is not 3 ft long, cmon LOL. Unless you measure from the asshole


They are after they've been stretched and dried. 



> [Bully sticks] are prepared by cleaning, stretching, twisting and then drying at a high heat. The result is a very hard, 80–100 centimetres (30–40 in) long brown stick, which is then sawed into pieces appropriate for the size of the dog...In addition to being used as a dog treat, pizzles are also eaten by humans for their health benefits such as being low cholesterol and high in protein, hormones, vitamins, and minerals such as calcium and magnesium. Pizzles for human consumption are prepared either by freezing or by drying. Scottish deer pizzles are thought to boost stamina and were used by Chinese athletes at the 2008 Summer Olympics. Pizzles can be served in soup, and if they have been dried they can be turned into a paste. Pizzles may also be mixed with alcoholic beverages or simply thawed (if frozen) and eaten.


Mmmm. Tasty. 8-[


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> I give my pup Merrick Flossies Dog Treats. They say its made out of Beef Tendon...are these okay to give digestive wise?


That's just a PC term. 'Beef tendon' is still a penis.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

At the Kensington Market, Toronto, grocery story I used to live above, it was called cow cod. And it wasn't dried, it was fresh, for human consumption.

No, I never was brave enough , nor remotely inclined enough to try it.

The dried pet store stuff - too expensive for the short time it lasts with my dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"cow cod" 

:-k ..........Never seen a cow with one of them things!


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Must be a German thing as my GSDs love them but papa thinks they are a bit pricey so he freezes a dollop of cream cheese or peanut butter in a kong and gives that out as a treat.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Not making it up, honest .:-D


http://timetoeatmon.blogspot.com/2008/01/jamaica-cow-cod-soup-bull-penis.html

_Jamaica Cow Cod Soup (bull Penis)

Okay, Jamaica has long discovered the secret to fertility and virility. Cow Cod Soup has long been thought of as an Aphrodisiac. It contains the cod or penis of a bull and includes bananas, scotch bonnet pepper and white rum. Eating the genitals of the bull has been thought to make males more virile._


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Great for young pups to keep them busy. I have given them to all my pups up until about 6 months old, with no ill effects at all. After that age, they are able to consume them way too quickly to make them cost effective. I used to buy them, 30 to a box, but they have become very expensive over the last couple of years. I also use kongs stuffed with cream cheese & peanut butter & frozen for my dogs. They each get one in the morning just before I would leave for work. Stuffed Kongs are not just for puppies. Keeps older dogs busy for a while, too.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Once I gave my dog something similar to a bully stick and next day I was at the vet. Gastric ulcer.

When I want to keep my dog busy with food I put banana mush or something on the dog, freeze it and then give it to him. Or I have really large calf bones he can chew and brush his teeth on.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> That's just a PC term. 'Beef tendon' is still a penis.


Not necessarily...could also be the calcaneal (Achilles) tendon or something. ;-) Always wondered what they did with all those.

Oh yeah, from the previous page, bull penises really are that long internally when you cut the prepuce (sheath) off them and all. They have this structure called the sigmoid flexure which keeps the penis inside the body when it's not being "used," so it's longer than it appears if you've ever seen a bull collected for artificial insemination. Not sure why a bull's penis would be used for fertility. They ain't all *that* fertile and mating is over in just a few seconds! :lol:


----------

